# Working in California (Recruitment)



## walker84 (Aug 9, 2010)

My boyfriend and I are keen to move out to California (ideally San Francisco) from London as soon as possible. 

My boyfriend is in the middle of an interview process for a Managerial position with a recruitment company where the organisation is willing and able to provide him with a work permit/visa - note, they approached him. 

My situation is a little different - I am an experienced Recruitment Consultant based in London, specialising within the Financial Technology sector however have not been actively approached like my boyfriend.

I am speaking with a couple of recruitment companies with offices in San Francisco however do not know whether they would be able to employ me if I have not worked for their companies from a UK office? 

Can anyone please advise as to the best way for me to go about finding an employer (ideally in high-end recruitment or Financial Software Sales) who would be willing to provide me with a visa to work & live? 

Any help/guidance would be very much appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If as an experienced recruiter you have not breached the question "visa" during your first phone interview this would set up red flags with me. You have no book of business in an industry were US recruiting has taken an ugly dive.


----------



## walker84 (Aug 9, 2010)

twostep said:


> If as an experienced recruiter you have not breached the question "visa" during your first phone interview this would set up red flags with me. You have no book of business in an industry were US recruiting has taken an ugly dive.


Thank you for the very helpful reply.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

walker84 said:


> Thank you for the very helpful reply.


Barbs make no difference to me. It is very simple - during the last two years large corporations finally figured out that in-house is the way to go unless they are dealing with a purple squirrel. They brought their regular third party vendors on board, slapped them with non-compete agreements and asked for their data bases as dowries. Hang out on LinkedIn or other related sites. A simple recruiter focused on one industry and that overseas is not a price in the current market. Most of the jobs get worked under the table. I wish you good luck but my industry experience says buy a ring.


----------



## walker84 (Aug 9, 2010)

twostep said:


> Barbs make no difference to me. It is very simple - during the last two years large corporations finally figured out that in-house is the way to go unless they are dealing with a purple squirrel. They brought their regular third party vendors on board, slapped them with non-compete agreements and asked for their data bases as dowries. Hang out on LinkedIn or other related sites. A simple recruiter focused on one industry and that overseas is not a price in the current market. Most of the jobs get worked under the table. I wish you good luck but my industry experience says buy a ring.


I appreciate your opinion and advice however - 

I work with a handful of on-site recruiters, most of whom are part of large RPO outfits and can truthfully say that the majority of them are useless (this is not to say all). The recruitment I specialise in is just that, specialist. Trying to find a consultative, well networked (albeit throughout EMEA) recruiter who knows the e-Trading/ Banking solutions market is not an easy task and therefore I rate my skills as a specialist recruiter quite highly. In addition, finding recruitment consultants with PROVEN track records of overachievment in terms of NFI for example is again a difficult task. 

I appreciate you may be of the view that recruiters are 2 a penny however you're wrong. Good recruiters are hard to come by so if I can (and I will try) offer my services to a US organisation who do not want to go down the route of less than mediocre on-site recruiters then I will. 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

E-trading and banking solutions are difficult? It depends on your background, network and personality. Happy hunting!


----------

